# Classic police station or modern police station?



## darkfire25 (Jul 10, 2013)

I just got the request for it today. I prefer Copper, but I like the looks of the classic police station more so I'm not sure which one I should get.


----------



## Wish (Jul 10, 2013)

Classic. The modern one looks like a damn can


----------



## Beanie (Jul 10, 2013)

I like classic :3 Fits the game more in terms of its natural setting!


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 10, 2013)

I got the modern, gave me nostalgia from gamecube


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 10, 2013)

Wish said:


> Classic. The modern one looks like a damn can


Yeah, not a fan of how it looks. Seems like it'll be out of place unless you decide to give your town a modern feel.


----------



## Oriana (Jul 10, 2013)

Booker is so adorably lazy. I love Copper to death, but he's too uptight!


----------



## drizxk (Jul 10, 2013)

I got the modern one because I prefer Copper and I don't really like how the classic looks. I'm not even really a fan of how the modern looks either but the first time I saw the classic I was just like... nah.


----------



## Lin (Jul 10, 2013)

Leaning towards classic but not 100% sure...


----------



## Saria Xiao (Jul 10, 2013)

I like Copper and the Modern look (even though it does look like a can). My police station is right next to my town hall, so once I change that to the modern look it will look nice.


----------



## faithiefaith (Jul 10, 2013)

I got the Modern, the classic looked like a shack to me xDD


----------



## drizxk (Jul 10, 2013)

faithiefaith said:


> I got the Modern, the classic looked like a shack to me xDD



That's what I thought too! Haha.


----------



## Rose (Jul 10, 2013)

Modern, for nostalgia from the Gamecube version and because I like Copper the best.
Booker is fine but I never liked him all that much, and to me, the Classic station stands out far more than the modern one.


----------



## ACking (Jul 10, 2013)

modern reminds me of the GCN animal crossing.


----------



## RisingSun (Jul 10, 2013)

I chose Modern because I prefer Copper over Booker.  I am creating my town to be a "modern Japanese village" with Japanese architecture and modern conveniences


----------



## insaneluzer (Jul 10, 2013)

Since this is my first Animal Crossing game, I chose the classic one just because it looks better! I know I've never met Copper, so my opinion on the matter doesn't mean as much, but I really like Booker's personality. He seems so timid and self-conscious. It's adorable, to me at least!


----------



## ForgottenT (Jul 10, 2013)

Classic all the way


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm not too particularly fond of either, but I think I'll end up going with the Modern one.


----------



## Lemons (Jul 10, 2013)

Modern because gamecube and Copper! I still need it in my town but no doubt about it.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 10, 2013)

Everything is 50% now 

I personally love the modern Police Station. But it really depends on the theme of your town.


----------



## CantDeleteThisAccount (Jul 10, 2013)

built mine a couple of days ago. very happy I chose classic


----------



## Mairmalade (Jul 10, 2013)

As much as I love Copper, I hate the modern design of the station. :c It makes sense, but if I have the option for a nice wooden one I'm definitely going with that. Booker is cute, too!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 10, 2013)

I think I will go with Classic. In my opinion, it looks better for my town!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 10, 2013)

I prefer Copper over Booker, but I went with Classic, it fits what I want with my town more and looks better. And I wanted a change from the GC police station. New leaf, new design.


----------



## James (Jul 11, 2013)

I also went with the Classic station, with a few flowers around it and a street lamp outside it looks brilliant! Bit concerned about Booker's reaction to Gulliver being on the beach this week though!


----------



## Mario. (Jul 11, 2013)

Ugh my villagers haven't  requested the police station yet -_- i like the modern one better.


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 11, 2013)

Other than getting to meet the character, what does the police station actually do?


----------



## chronic (Jul 11, 2013)

I prefer the classic police station only because it looks better 

However I don't plan on ever building the police station in my town, it seems pointless to me... It'd just be a waste of space.


----------



## Fjoora (Jul 11, 2013)

I prefer Copper but I don't like how the modern station looks.
My hubby said that classic looked like an outhouse lol


----------



## chriss (Jul 11, 2013)

I went with Modern cause I like to think Isabelle and Cooper go on coffee dates during their lunch breaks.
No, but really, I just really like Cooper(I admit the classic looks better though)


----------



## Bubble Pop (Jul 11, 2013)

I literally just chose the Classic, Graham suggested it to me this morning. I was initially going to go with the Modern but I have since decided on a Japanese style town and that one just fits in better.


----------



## Kaijudomage (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll be going with the modern one, if any of my villagers ever request it that is....


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 11, 2013)

Both are pretty terrible, in my opinion, and I see I'm not alone in thinking this. Classic is marginally nicer looking, but I like Copper more than Booker, only because they rarely have anything new to say (right? I'm going on experiences from CF and dream visits) and Booker takes for_ever_. Just spit it out already!


----------



## Niya (Jul 11, 2013)

Wish said:


> Classic. The modern one looks like a damn can



LOL

Probably classic. My grandpa's name is Booker so of course I have to go with that one.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jul 11, 2013)

Both look rather meh in my opinion, but I guess the modern one looks a tiny bit better. My villagers are too lazy to request it though, so who knows when I?ll finally get it.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jul 11, 2013)

I went for the modern one. I liked it more than the classic one.


----------



## Nooblord (Jul 11, 2013)

I like the classic one, fits my town better. The modern one looks like a trash can.


----------



## StarryACNL (Jul 11, 2013)

I like the classic one, but copper is my all time favourite character- so I went for the modern!


----------



## Joey (Jul 11, 2013)

Modern


----------



## Burumun (Jul 11, 2013)

I chose classic. Not very happy with it, but I think it fits my town/main character better than the modern one. And the modern one is just as ugly.


----------



## scarletempress (Jul 11, 2013)

Classic, not only because I like the looks of it (feels more... natural, you get what I mean) but more because of Booker's name... (Bioshock Infinite huehuehue)


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 11, 2013)

Still can't decide. Leaning more towards classic because I think I'm going to with a Japanese style town so I think classic would look better.


----------



## sodappend (Jul 12, 2013)

Went with modern because I don't want my town to look too rural. I also loved the GC game and it brings back memories! 
I really miss Booker being inside though. I wish there was a way to still have both officiers.


----------



## saccharine (Jul 12, 2013)

For me it came down to shack or can rofl.
I ended up going with modern. Plus I like Copper more~ It'd be nice if there were more styles or if we could change them like the train station and town hall.


----------



## Mario. (Jul 12, 2013)

Finally


----------



## TamaMushroom (Jul 12, 2013)

My sister is chosing classic so I'm chosing modern. I do like Copper and Booker but I like the up tightness from Copper.


----------



## Envy (Jul 12, 2013)

I prefer the style of the Modern Station, but I love English bulldogs and I think that Booker is a really cute characterization of them, so I have to go with him and the Classic Station.


----------



## Megan. (Jul 12, 2013)

I think I'm going to go with the classic police station. I just wish one of my villagers would hurry up and request it! :3


----------



## bakugoon (Jul 12, 2013)

man i kinda regret choosing modern


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 12, 2013)

I like the Classic Police Station the best.  It seems to fit the country feeling of the game more than the Modern one, in my opinion! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mario. said:


> View attachment 6687
> Finally



Kitty was in my former town...I miss seeing her.  But she was going to move anyway!  Plus, in my new town of MapleOak, I have Chrissy again.  She was in my former town too, so at least I can have her back!


----------



## oath2order (Jul 12, 2013)

Classic, of course!


----------



## AllisonCypress (Jul 12, 2013)

I like the classic one better-I don't have it, but I know that it has Booker, who I think is funnier.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 12, 2013)

I like Booker more, so I'd choose classic.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 13, 2013)

I picked the modern...and I should have it in my town today...I haven't turned the game on yet though.


----------



## Snow (Jul 13, 2013)

I went with modern for the same reason as a lot of people -- GC nostalgia! Also I love Copper...Booker not so much. Never liked them inside the town gates, so glad to have the station back.


----------



## Littlemyuu (Jul 13, 2013)

Modern way better than Classic,
Classic looks like some old ruined shack.
besides Copper is five times better than lazy Booker...


----------



## Koconut (Jul 13, 2013)

I chose the modern one, because my police station is close to the train station sort've matches


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 13, 2015)

I like the look of the classic one more than the modern.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 13, 2015)

Modern, because I'm trying to go for a modern/zen theme for my town.


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 13, 2015)

I went with modern, but only because I had the beginnings of a nature vs technology kinda thing going for a while. I'm... not good with town upkeep, and let's just say nature won. :V


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 13, 2015)

I chose modern because I prefer Copper and it matches my modern themed town.


----------



## pocky (Jan 13, 2015)

I love the classic one! It fits in better with the theme of my town. But Copper is my fav


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 15, 2015)

Classic. It matches with my town's theme.


----------



## Cute (Jan 15, 2015)

i always choose classic because i like the look of it better. plus booker is so silly.


----------



## lutrea (Jan 15, 2015)

Booker is such a little sweetheart ^.^


----------



## Tap Dancer (Jan 15, 2015)

I prefer the classic station _and_ Booker. Both fit in well with my town. We're not fancy!


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 15, 2015)

Booker's adorable, so Classic for me.


----------



## roseflower (Jan 15, 2015)

I like the modern police station because it`s the game cube`s version. I wish it would have both Cooper and Booker.


----------

